# What would $20 get you in your preferred gaming genre?



## ScarletDreamz (Jul 11, 2019)

One of my favorites games, is Risk Of Rain -> https://store.steampowered.com/app/248820/Risk_of_Rain/

The game is 10 bucks, but has a lot of content, multiplayer, and you can play as much as you want to keep getting upgrades on the game. 

Oddly enough, risk of rain 2 its coming soon -> https://store.steampowered.com/app/632360/Risk_of_Rain_2/

It's not for everyone, but its sure a hell of a ride.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 11, 2019)

Usually I could get a AAA steam key from any key shops like G2A with just 20bucks, but recently I read an article about "game developers: pirate my games instead buy STEAM KEY from G2A", then I realised how dark could be the gamindustry.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 11, 2019)

Umm sonic mania?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2019)

Fighting


----------



## TJHeartnote (Jul 11, 2019)

Some goods for pokemon Go. gotta need those raid passes and incubators.


----------



## Godofcheese (Jul 11, 2019)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/226840/Age_of_Wonders_III/

Free.
(Get it before July 15th and you get to keep it.)


----------



## Mythical (Jul 11, 2019)

Big post here
I love strategy games like tactics and card games and such. Here's what I'd recommend with $20 if I just got a new steam account

https://www.g2a.com/en-us/gemcraft-chasing-shadows-steam-key-global-i10000000543003
https://www.g2a.com/en-us/killing-floor-2-steam-key-global-i10000000195012
https://www.g2a.com/en-us/monster-slayers-steam-key-global-i10000035564004
https://www.g2a.com/en-us/shadowrun-returns-steam-key-global-i10000042893004
https://www.g2a.com/en-us/shadowrun-dragonfall-directors-cut-key-steam-global-i10000000697003
https://www.g2a.com/en-us/shadowrun-hong-kong-extended-edition-steam-key-global-i10000013842003
https://www.g2a.com/en-us/tabletop-simulator-steam-key-global-i10000004362004

There are a ton of great workshops for Tabletop and Killing Floor 2 and they're also great for multiplayer
Shadow Run is a great tactical rpg series with a lot of content
I just love Gemcraft
On the free side of things there's 
1) Thug Pro for Tony Hawk's Pro Skater Underground 2 (you do need a copy of it though) and that incorporates levels from across the whole series
2) Clone Hero if you're into a guitar hero/band hero/whatever
3) GZ Doom which can run old doom games and others in iwad format
4) Pokemon Showdown for competitive/casual Pokemon battling with a lot of fun tiers to play
5) Duelingnexus.com or ygopro 2 for competitive/casual yugioh


----------



## Jayro (Jul 11, 2019)

The Octo Expansion for Splatoon 2.


----------



## RedoLane (Jul 11, 2019)

Really hard to say what i recommend the most, but i'll recommend one of them:
Enter the Gungeon.
An excellent dungeon crawler mixed with bullet hell elements, and plenty, PLENTY, of weapons, enemies, unique-looking bosses, NPCs, items, did i already mention weapons?
It's pretty hard, but awfully fun for over 100 hours.
It received it's final major update not too long ago, so there's enough content for a long time.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/311690/Enter_the_Gungeon/


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Jul 11, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> Big post here
> I love strategy games like tactics and card games and such. Here's what I'd recommend with $20 if I just got a new steam account
> 
> https://www.g2a.com/en-us/g
> ...


If you're using G2A, you might as well just pirate the game... You're already using a stolen copy of the game.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 11, 2019)

Visual Novel: Ace Attorney Trilogy for the 3DS is $12 on the eshop. It's a great example how not much gameplay but a very good story can still make a great game(s), and how it makes you figure everything out is great. I will keep recommending it to everyone.

Action-adventure: Uncharted 4. I would've said God of War 2018 but that's not $20 yet. This game blew my mind, there's nothing like it on any other platform. Movie like CGI and effects, destruction, I've never seen this kind of animation in videogames. And the story is all great fun.

Role Playing: Undertale. The best retro like music I've ever heard, a beautiful story, excellent characters, actually great humor, all made mostly by a genius. Everyone should play this.

There's much more but that's all for now probably.


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 11, 2019)

https://store.steampowered.com/sub/80342/
Relentless ofcourse wich is one of the best games I have ever played and the bundle goes often on sale for 2 euro


----------



## NoNAND (Jul 11, 2019)

Well... it depends.
Usually I could go for some virtual console releases and re-releases of my good ol' RPGs and platformer games.
When I get the opportunity to get a game on sale that's something nice too.
Indies wete something at first walked away from and thought of them nothing more than shovelware, but I ate my words many times on different occasions.
There's plenty of great indie games out there which I got to enjoy with shovel knight and Celeste being my all-time favorite indies.
there's this one odd side-scrolling indie game called Miles and Kilo, a fun 2D platformer on the switch I'd recommend you to play if you like old style Adventure Island platformers.


----------



## swabbo (Jul 11, 2019)

Depression probably


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2019)

Jayro said:


> The Octo Expansion for Splatoon 2.


that requires an initial $70 purchase so i don't think it counts


----------



## swabbo (Jul 11, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> Big post here
> I love strategy games like tactics and card games and such. Here's what I'd recommend with $20 if I just got a new steam account
> 
> https://www.g2a.com/en-us/gemcraft-chasing-shadows-steam-key-global-i10000000543003
> ...


----------



## AceX (Jul 11, 2019)

Rocket Legue


sup3rgh0st said:


> If you're using G2A, you might as well just pirate the game... You're already using a stolen copy of the game.


Not really, I've sold keys on G2A for games that were gifted to me that I didn't want.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 11, 2019)

If we are talking platform fighters definitely Rivals of Aether --> https://store.steampowered.com/app/383980/Rivals_of_Aether/
Fast fighting, smoothe controls, and the skill level to use tech in the game is rather low. 

Adventure game/Metroidvania definately Hollow Knight, one of the best Indie games I've played, it's open world has pros and cons, I can get all the relics and stuff before doing early bosses, and then the bosses are too easy, and then sometimes I don't have enough gear, and defeat the boss before I am supposed to. But other than that I love the game link --->https://hollowknight.com/


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 11, 2019)

swabbo said:


>


God forbid users resell the codes they legally own, the developer should get paid twice for the same code for some reason, that sounds fair. 

Anywho, $20 will get you Rainbow 6 Siege, which is basically Counter Strike on steroids. It's one of those "git gud" games that's hard to put down, I can wholeheartedly recommend it. The developers are keeping it fresh every season with new operators, maps, weapons and events, so it's always interesting and competitive. 10/10.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jul 11, 2019)

Persona 5 is a truckload of really good looking RPG for $20.


----------



## Mythical (Jul 11, 2019)

sup3rgh0st said:


> If you're using G2A, you might as well just pirate the game... You're already using a stolen copy of the game.


Yes, there have been stolen keys that have been revoked, but that's not usually a problem (has never happened to me and if it did it's on the seller not what they're selling). Also they don't just pull the keys out of thin air. They buy them, then resell.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jul 11, 2019)

Deus Ex can definitely be bough for under that price. In fact, you can get it together with the awesome Human Revolution for that much money.


----------



## donaldgx (Jul 11, 2019)

in-game currency to pull on gachas


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 11, 2019)

It depends on my mood, obviously, but right now I'm leaning to board game apps on android (on discount, usually), and /or proven quality indie titles. In total, 20 bucks would net me between 2 and 4 gamesof the following :

Android games by asmodee, digidiced and (especially) temple gate games (perhaps nomad games as well, but have only one example)
PC games by drinkbox games (guacamelee is their flagship), klei entertainment, zachtronics, or any game starting with the word 'steamworld'. Oh, and one that goes by the name 'draknek'.

Edit: okay, some examples :
Patchwork (abstract racing /management game)
Isle of Skye (not unlike carcassonne, but with bidding)
Shards of infinity (best deck builder ever) 
Onitama(note : a free tactics game)
Onirim (also free card solitaire game)
A good snowman is hard to build (best sokoban type game ever)
Guacamelee 2(puzzle /brawling)
Steamworld dig 2(platformer)
Opus magnum(puzzle /building game)
Mark of the ninja (2d stealth game)


----------



## kuwanger (Jul 11, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> God forbid users resell the codes they legally own, the developer should get paid twice for the same code for some reason, that sounds fair.



If only people could resell the codes..  Instead it's either people who buy games with stolen credit cards or they're like me and have bought several bundles with a lot of games they don't.  The latter is why I joined a Steam group just for key trading (and gifting), and overall it's been worth it even if I've only played and enjoyed ~10% (or less) of the games.  That follows Sturgeon's Law well enough. 

To the question, the recent Steam sale actually got me to finally directly buy Steam games.  I ended up buying several games from several genres.  The gist of it, though, is the following.  For $20 I could get 3-4 Action RPGs (Ys I&2, Oath in Feighana, Ark of Napishtim), 3-4 Shoot'em/Cute'em Ups (eXceed Trilogy, Raiden IV, and Trouble Witches), or 1-2 Metroidvanias (Iconoclasts and Blaster Master Zero were slightly more than $20 together).  That doesn't include the soundtracks/dlc I bought.

Overall for genres, I'd say Shoot'em Ups are probably the best bang-per-buck (trilogies frequent enough costing $10).  Metroidvanias are the worst.  Bundles are almost always the best value overall, though, if you get enough of a certain genre and trade the rest for that genre.  That's not generally practical, though.


----------



## Maq47 (Jul 11, 2019)

A somewhat hard to find game that got me into its series at an early age is the SNES version of Ultima VI: The False Prophet. It has a very non-linear storyline like the original, and there's quite a few ways that you can do very EVIL things and still complete the game, albeit in a more 'fun' way (sort of like Skyrim, you can kill random people, and there's a 'Karma' system where the more bad deeds you do, the more difficult the game becomes). The game can be found at my local Disc Replay store for $11.99 last time I checked, and is actually quite a good deal, since I've seen the game before elsewhere for $30.


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Jul 11, 2019)

donaldgx said:


> in-game currency to pull on gachas





TJHeartnote said:


> Some goods for pokemon Go. gotta need those raid passes and incubators.


wtf people


----------



## raxadian (Jul 11, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Umm sonic mania?



I think that's a digital game is about that.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jul 11, 2019)

Hollow Knight is easily one of my favorite metroidvanias to date, it costs $15 (sometimes less if there's a sale) and I've spent over 100 hours in it.

If you're into metroidvanias or want to play your first (other than Metroid or Castlevania for some reason?) then definitely give this one a try.

https://www.gog.com/game/hollow_knight


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 11, 2019)

vertical Wii with all the basic accessories - 20 €
medium-capacity SD card - you probably own one already, or "free" when the employees are distracted
real glass curved screen TV - free from the classifieds or outside trash cans in holiday towns at the start of summer
batteries for the wiimote - damn, those push the project over the budget

Pokemon White, Black2, Mario 64 DS, NSMB, Tomodachi Collection, (Everybody's Golf 1 + 2 + Crazy Taxi) combined for the PSP, and my entire PS2 collection combined all cost less than 20 € each at the time of purchase (all in the past 4 years)


----------



## orangy57 (Jul 11, 2019)

hundreds of tf2 hats


----------



## Jayro (Jul 11, 2019)

LiveLatios said:


> that requires an initial $70 purchase so i don't think it counts


*$59


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 11, 2019)

A good meal because I just pirate all my games.


----------



## TheRealNGB (Jul 11, 2019)

Game: Hearthstone
Genre: Digital Card Game
Cost: Free - $5000

What does $20 get you:

The game offers free single, and multiplayer content to earn in game currency, and rewards, combined with the dusting system you should be able to make a couple of competitive standard format decks from the start without a problem.


----------



## Viri (Jul 11, 2019)

Crusader Kings 2 base game, and a few DLC, lol. But, I bought the game and pirated all the DLC. 

I'll pay money for the game, but I won't give you a dime for your scum bag DLC practice.


----------



## scionae (Jul 11, 2019)

I will get 20$ of osu! supporter 100%


----------



## Fugelmir (Jul 11, 2019)

Spelunky.  The amount of time I've put into the daily challenges must be in the 1000s of hours.  Masterful platformer.



16.99 steam

12.99 psn  (ps3/vita/ps4 crossbuy)


----------



## enderer (Jul 11, 2019)

my favorite games (and couldn't believe how cheap) are mega man 9 & 10. 
i'd never played a game as hard as mega man 9, with the intention of winning.  sure i played super hard games as a kid on NES, only beating a few levels, and never even dreaming of completion.

every level of mega man 9 i continued from game over, several times.  it was so hard, but in an intelligent way.  the game introduces you to enemies that follow a pattern: first in a safe environment, then in a dangerous one.  once you interact with an enemy once, you know how that enemy will behave throughout the game.

this game made me fall in love with old (retro) hard-ass games and the achievement of conquering something so difficult.

anyway, these games retailed for $5 apiece, but now that the wii eshop is down i suggest getting a wii or wii u and "historically" searching the "archives" to play them

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

favs in the retro (platformer) category would be 
adventure island ii: $18
super mario bros lost levels: $5? (eshop)
snake rattle & roll: $7
mega man 2: $18
teenage mutant ninja turtles (the first one): $6
ducktales: $12
bubble bobble: $12
blaster master: $8

all easily emulated


----------



## ignare (Jul 11, 2019)

Both _Escape Goat _titles


----------



## AiP24 (Jul 12, 2019)

For RPGs, a lot of things are cheap and kind of short, but sometimes are actually pretty decent. For 19.99 you could get some RPG called Conception 2 which has a terrible, kinky story, generic maps, and other cheap RPG things, but a pretty unique and overcomplicated battle system that is fun to do untill you fight an enemy for the 10th time. Basically, don't get this. Unless you're into (way too) complicated mechanics and kinky things. Then by all means go ahead.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jul 12, 2019)

Baba Is You is only $15 right now.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2019)

Jayro said:


> *$59


over here in canada it's $90 so i had to make an assumption kek

but still


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 12, 2019)

20 hmmmm well if your super thrifty on Steam that could get you a few great games, not too long ago they had the Handsom Jack collection for like 3 dollars and some change, that's Borderlands 2 and a metric ton of DLC. 

Going for retro stuff, I would hit up the local thrift shops and probably land like 4-5 games on anything PS3 era and back.


----------



## radicalnetwork (Jul 12, 2019)

My favorite genre is 2d action-platformers, i guess that the first Mega Man X Legacy Collection would be a pretty good starting point since it nets you 3 masterpieces (and another cool game) for only 20 dollars, imho it's one of the best bang-for-bucks deals around.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 12, 2019)

A used xbox360 platinum title like bioshock.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jul 12, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> God forbid users resell the codes they legally own, the developer should get paid twice for the same code for some reason, that sounds fair.


if you actually knew about the topic, you'd understand that the issue is that people use stolen currency (credit cards, etc) to purchase the game, and the money comes out of the developer's pocket, because they have to pay the chargeback fee, too
at least if you pirate you're giving them zero money rather than taking money from them

This ain't it, chief.

EDIT: as for the original post, buy oblivion


----------



## gird (Jul 12, 2019)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> $20 will get you Rainbow 6 Siege


Wait since when is R6 $20? What currency? I bought it when it was fairly new for $50 CAD.

EDIT: Bloons Tower Defence 6 is a pretty good game, good replay value and only $10, now that I think about it, all of the BTD games are nice.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 12, 2019)

Darth Meteos said:


> if you actually knew about the topic, you'd understand that the issue is that people use stolen currency (credit cards, etc) to purchase the game, and the money comes out of the developer's pocket, because they have to pay the chargeback fee, too
> at least if you pirate you're giving them zero money rather than taking money from them
> 
> This ain't it, chief.
> ...


It's an exceedingly rare circumstance. Moreover, in instances of credit card fraud, most times it's the bank that eats the cost. Mr.Rose provides zero evidence of his case being legitimate, which is why he's laughed at by most. What this is really about is users selling keys for games for less than on the digital storefront, thus undercutting it, which supposedly "lowers the value of the product" (it doesn't) and cuts into the developer's "potential profit" (it doesn't, or it's at least debatable that it does). By all accounts they would prefer for two codes to be sold once rather than for one code to be sold twice. That ain't it, chief? More like big zoinks. Having the ability to resell your codes is essential and sites like G2A are necessary. Sadly, fraud is unavoidable sometimes, but it's hardly their fault. You should ask yourself the question "what's a chargeback", because that also flew over most people's heads. The developer receives money for their product, and if the product was bought via illegitimate means, they may (or may not) be charged back. Net loss is zero, this is money that they've been paid. What Mr.Rose is actually hoping for is that the cheapy codes you get as freebies sometimes, which the companies gets paid for by whoever organises the giveaway, simply expire and users who would've bought them second-hand will buy "new" copies instead so that they get paid twice. Lesson in life - if you're not sure what something's about, it's usually about money.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2019)

This is an interesting question. I'm not actually sure what my favourite genre is.
I love massive open world RPGs so I can recommend Fallout New Vegas (best Fallout game I've played). Generally used copies of Fallout 4, Skyrim for consoles are under $20 also.
Then there are action adventure games - PS4 hit titles such as Horizon Dawn Zero are excellent value.
First person shooters, I don't enjoy as much as I used to but are still a blast. During the Steam sale you could get the valve complete pack for under $20 and it included excellent game series like Portal, Half-Life, Counter-Strike and Left 4 Dead.


----------



## Edgarska (Jul 12, 2019)

Ghost of a Tale, an adventure/stealth game where you control a mouse trying to evade rat guards. It also shows every other developer using Unity what is possible with it if you're not incompetent. It runs well, it looks good, and the gameplay is fluid.

It's normally $12, but it's $8 right now ( $24 on steam, because the money on GOG actually goes to the developer).


----------



## SonyUSA (Jul 12, 2019)

STARDEW VALLEY


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Jul 12, 2019)

The Messenger is $19.99.  With the DLC that just got releases today, for free, you can easily sink more than 25 hours into the game. And with the additive New Game+ setup, each repeat playthrough is slightly different if you want it to be. I have already put 65+ hours into this game, and still can't seem to get enough of it, so I definitely recommend it to anyone looking for a Ninja Gaiden/Metroidvania style game.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 12, 2019)

swabbo said:


>



This is pretty silly since A LOT of pirating sites use adfly links, ads etc to get money from pirated games. Atleast you legally own G2A codes sincr you can purchase them on places like humble bundle


----------



## wiired24 (Jul 12, 2019)

Persona 5 is what I would recommend. It's $20 on the PlayStation Store and it's a great stepping point into not just the series but JRPGS as a whole. For $20 you're getting over 100 Hours of content. Definitely worth it imo


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 12, 2019)

A couple months of membership in Runescape, thats about all my ass plays these days.


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Jul 12, 2019)

A used copy of NieR
https://www.gamestop.com/ps4/games/nier-automata/136578

I figured I would point out a few logical flaws while I'm here because the mental loops people are jumping through to argue are awful.


Foxi4 said:


> It's an exceedingly rare circumstance. Moreover, in instances of credit card fraud, most times it's the bank that eats the cost. Mr.Rose provides zero evidence of his case being legitimate, which is why he's laughed at by most. What this is really about is users selling keys for games for less than on the digital storefront, thus undercutting it, which supposedly "lowers the value of the product" (it doesn't) and cuts into the developer's "potential profit" (it doesn't, or it's at least debatable that it does). By all accounts they would prefer for two codes to be sold once rather than for one code to be sold twice. That ain't it, chief? More like big zoinks. Having the ability to resell your codes is essential and sites like G2A are necessary. Sadly, fraud is unavoidable sometimes, but it's hardly their fault. You should ask yourself the question "what's a chargeback", because that also flew over most people's heads. The developer receives money for their product, and if the product was bought via illegitimate means, they may (or may not) be charged back. Net loss is zero, this is money that they've been paid. What Mr.Rose is actually hoping for is that the cheapy codes you get as freebies sometimes, which the companies gets paid for by whoever organises the giveaway, simply expire and users who would've bought them second-hand will buy "new" copies instead so that they get paid twice. Lesson in life - if you're not sure what something's about, it's usually about money.


The motive and the message you are providing don't line up.  "Don't use G2A, pirate our games instead" is the message, and that in no way leads to the motive of "Buy our tacky extras".  Quite the opposite in fact.  On the matter of chargebacks costing money, I don't find it that unplausable.  However, paypal issues chargeback fees to the merchant (developers) and their page implies card holders may do the same. Telling your audience to pirate the game instead of potentially buying a fraudulent key that may cause them a net negative however seems like a more coherent narrative.



Justinde75 said:


> Atleast you legally own G2A codes sincr you can purchase them on places like humble bundle


You own codes on one marketplace because you bought them from a competing one?  Sorry, that's not how business works.  If you meant to say you can sell/buy legitimate codes because you bought them elsewhere, sure, nobody is arguing that point.  I think it's perfectly fine and actually wish there was a more legitimate way to do it.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 12, 2019)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> A used copy of NieR
> https://www.gamestop.com/ps4/games/nier-automata/136578
> 
> I figured I would point out a few logical flaws while I'm here because the mental loops people are jumping through to argue are awful.
> ...


If you purchased something its yours. If you buy a car at one shop and then sell it to another is still fine since you purchased it


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Jul 12, 2019)

Justinde75 said:


> If you purchased something its yours. If you buy a car at one shop and then sell it to another is still fine since you purchased it


Literally nobody is arguing against that.  Literally nobody.

People are arguing that stolen credit cards are being used to buy keys and those keys then get resold.  This reselling may cost the developers money when the credit card company asks for the money that was stolen back.  The website currently has no safeguards against this as it has no way to check if the keys are legitimate or not.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 12, 2019)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> Literally nobody is arguing against that.  Literally nobody.
> 
> People are arguing that stolen credit cards are being used to buy keys and those keys then get resold.  This reselling may cost the developers money when the credit card company asks for the money that was stolen back.  The website currently has no safeguards against this as it has no way to check if the keys are legitimate or not.


A big part about the hate on G2A is them making profit of keys you sell them.


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Jul 12, 2019)

Justinde75 said:


> A big part about the hate on G2A is them making profit of keys you sell them.


Great.  Actual commentary on the issue.  That doesn't invalidate the current argument though.  It's simply pointing out that it may be brought up with simultaneous ulterior motives.  Ulterior motives do not invalidate valid arguments.


On topic still: Child of Light is a nice game that doesn't outstay it's welcome.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/256290/Child_of_Light/

Divinity Original Sin (Enhanced Edition):
https://store.steampowered.com/app/373420/Divinity_Original_Sin__Enhanced_Edition/
It goes on sale like 4 times a year down to about $11USD


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 12, 2019)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> A used copy of NieR
> https://www.gamestop.com/ps4/games/nier-automata/136578
> 
> I figured I would point out a few logical flaws while I'm here because the mental loops people are jumping through to argue are awful.
> ...


I don't know what to tell you, I'm sorry that you bought a sob story sold by a developer looking for pity in an effort to make a name for himself, and make some dough on the side. Once again, it's a chargeback, not a magical unicorn. The code was produced at some point, and if it was generated illegitimately, the money is returned to its rightful owner. If Mr.Rose doesn't have fraud insurance, he should renegotiate with his bank. Regarding the ownership of codes, the marketplace of origin is irrelevant, the code is a manifestation of a license to use software. Mr.Rose doesn't sell doughnuts, he sells software. There is no instance where someone buys a doughnut with "fake" money, eats the doughnut and Mr.Rose makes a loss equivalent to one doughnut. In the case of a legitimate sale, a license is transferred from one user to the other on the secondary marketplace. If it was illegitimate, the license that was previously sold becomes revoked and Mr.Rose must necessarily bear the "cost" of that return, if any. It *is* how business works, it's how it always worked, as the right to resell is a fundamental element of digital rights. If he doesn't understand the financials of his own business venture, that's his problem. G2A has already proclaimed that they will happily compensate 10x any losses an indie developer suffered *on the proviso* that they can prove them, to a thunderous chorus of nothing. This isn't about "justice", this is about boosting Rose's public profile, selling some games to saps who will feel bad for him and, possibly, not dealing with as many returns, which has never been a problem until 5 minutes ago when Mr.Rose invented it. Remember, it's okay to "steal" from big companies, but not from indies, because that's a different kind of theft, apparently. If anything, this is a failure on the part of banking institutions and/or primary storefronts who allowed an illegitimate transaction to take place *and* charge the developer for it when they've incurred minimal to no loss on their part.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jul 12, 2019)

Platformer: MegaMan X Legacy Collection
Fighting game: Power Stone
Shooter: Doom 3 BFG Edition
RPG: Persona 5
Hack-n'-slash: Hyrule Warriors

Each game I just listed is twenty bucks at most. I also have all these games.


----------



## Fugelmir (Jul 12, 2019)

I'd never heard of that site... but skyrim for 10 bucks... Oblivion for 6 bucks.  Skyblivion awaits!


----------



## Ecko3351 (Jul 12, 2019)

Rainbow six siege.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 12, 2019)

It gets you a modern version of final Fantasy 1 which is as good a place as any to start with jrpgs.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jul 12, 2019)

I could probably get a Wii for 20$. Hack it and play retro stuff


----------



## zxr750j (Jul 12, 2019)

20 bucks could get me a small dsi, memory pit, advance wars and some pokemon roms.


----------



## Budsixz (Jul 12, 2019)

wasnt witcher 3 for like 15$ on PSN?


----------



## Pokem (Jul 12, 2019)

Kiseki games when they're on sale

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Holy crap, just read the comments of this thread. The lack of mention of the Kiseki games when it comes to JRPG is a crime!


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 12, 2019)

brickmii82 said:


> I could probably get a Wii for 20$. Hack it and play retro stuff


I thought of that two pages ago... but the batteries for the wiimote push it over the budget, heh


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 12, 2019)

Ryccardo said:


> I thought of that two pages ago... but the batteries for the wiimote push it over the budget, heh


I'll raise you to a DS Lite - you can get them for pennies these days and they'll give you access to the tremendous library of GBA and DS games, it's one of the best, if not the quintessential portable to own with a wealth of retail games and homebrew, I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Jul 12, 2019)

Hollow knight. Worth every penny.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 12, 2019)

AiP24 said:


> For RPGs, a lot of things are cheap and kind of short, but sometimes are actually pretty decent. For 19.99 you could get some RPG called Conception 2 which has a terrible, kinky story, generic maps, and other cheap RPG things, but a pretty unique and overcomplicated battle system that is fun to do untill you fight an enemy for the 10th time. Basically, don't get this. Unless you're into (way too) complicated mechanics and kinky things. Then by all means go ahead.


So... You basically recommend a game that you don't recommend?


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 12, 2019)

On the side topic of G2A and how the keys are obtained, I would love to know how they are selling Windows 10 Pro for under 14 bucks? If the keys are not being obtained via credit card fraud... Also the explanation needs to include a number of keys likely in the thousands? I mean if I use a stolen CC number I probably won't just buy 1 copy, I would probably buy as many as I could to maximize my profits.

The charge back issue is one I am intimately familiar with, I worked for a company that handled a lot of fraudulent charges... Avoiding charge backs was critical at the time because once we went over a certain % of charge backs VS "sales" the companies merchant account was black listed. Black listed means we could no longer charge credit cards under that account and it essentially killed off that "business". The bank eats none of the cost it's the merchant that has to pay and the customer. Banks are like casino's they don't lose.

I suspect the whole credit card fraud thing is being under estimated, buying blocks of credit card numbers and credentials is a thing.... (see above)


----------



## popokakapetu (Jul 12, 2019)

Pokem said:


> Kiseki games when they're on sale
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Holy crap, just read the comments of this thread. The lack of mention of the Kiseki games when it comes to JRPG is a crime!


Same here i bought Trails in the sky series on steam/GOG and Trails of Cold Steel 1&2 on ps4 and cant wait to get my hands on Cold steel 3 and hopefully we get Cold steel 4 translated in future.


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Jul 12, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't know what to tell you, I'm sorry that you bought a sob story sold by a developer looking for pity in an effort to make a name for himself, and make some dough on the side. Once again, it's a chargeback, not a magical unicorn. The code was produced at some point, and if it was generated illegitimately, the money is returned to its rightful owner. If Mr.Rose doesn't have fraud insurance, he should renegotiate with his bank. Regarding the ownership of codes, the marketplace of origin is irrelevant, the code is a manifestation of a license to use software. Mr.Rose doesn't sell doughnuts, he sells software. There is no instance where someone buys a doughnut with "fake" money, eats the doughnut and Mr.Rose makes a loss equivalent to one doughnut. In the case of a legitimate sale, a license is transferred from one user to the other on the secondary marketplace. If it was illegitimate, the license that was previously sold becomes revoked and Mr.Rose must necessarily bear the "cost" of that return, if any. It *is* how business works, it's how it always worked, as the right to resell is a fundamental element of digital rights. If he doesn't understand the financials of his own business venture, that's his problem. G2A has already proclaimed that they will happily compensate 10x any losses an indie developer suffered *on the proviso* that they can prove them, to a thunderous chorus of nothing. This isn't about "justice", this is about boosting Rose's public profile, selling some games to saps who will feel bad for him and, possibly, not dealing with as many returns, which has never been a problem until 5 minutes ago when Mr.Rose invented it. Remember, it's okay to "steal" from big companies, but not from indies, because that's a different kind of theft, apparently. If anything, this is a failure on the part of banking institutions and/or primary storefronts who allowed an illegitimate transaction to take place *and* charge the developer for it when they've incurred minimal to no loss on their part.


Why you claim I bought into a story when I literally haven't picked a side is beyond me.  I literally said in the post that the logic being used by you was incoherent.  That's all.  You also seem to think that I'm somehow against resale, which is why you would have brought it up.  I posted earlier, in an unedited post, nay, at the bottom of that same post that you in fact quoted, that I was not and in fact all for it.

On the matter of chargebacks: fraud protection and dealing with the fraudulent sale at or near the time of sale would be best.  I have very little knowledge of fraud protection, so I'll refrain from commenting further on that. 

But on the point of sale rejection: depending on how they are bought, it may be difficult or impossible to detect.  If one credit card buys like 5 copies, not withstanding even more, that would probably be a flag.  However, if the fraudster only buys a single copy with a single credit card, there is nothing there to flag it as illegitimate, especially if they do other tactics such as change accounts per purchase (one account only needs one copy of the game) and space the purchases out (selling 100 copies in one hour is probably a huge spike and a red flag for anomalous activity), then the purchases will look like any other legitimate purchases and will be impossible to detect.

On that same matter, since you seemed to have dragged me into it, I'll bite and point out red flags that G2A could solve on their end that would quiet this mess anyway.  If a person who isn't an official reseller somehow manages to acquire an absurd amount of keys to sell for a single game perhaps that should be marked as a red flag on their end?  At the very least, something to look in to.

EDIT: Fuck it. After reading my weekly update on Factorio, they also decided to weigh in on the matter.  Let's see how well G2A's "We'll pay back 10x the chargeback fees" actually holds up under scrutiny.  The guys at Wube are going to try it out.

Continuing to be more on topic than apparently half this thread:

https://store.steampowered.com/app/286160/Tabletop_Simulator/
I've sunk 500 hours into it playing various board games with other people.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 12, 2019)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> Why you claim I bought into a story when I literally haven't picked a side is beyond me.  I literally said in the post that the logic being used by you was incoherent.  That's all.  You also seem to think that I'm somehow against resale, which is why you would have brought it up.  I posted earlier, in an unedited post, nay, at the bottom of that same post that you in fact quoted, that I was not and in fact all for it.
> 
> On the matter of chargebacks: fraud protection and dealing with the fraudulent sale at or near the time of sale would be best.  I have very little knowledge of fraud protection, so I'll refrain from commenting further on that.
> 
> ...


Often times there is no transaction to track - downloads when distributed as codes are usually freebies or review copies, and it's not unusual to come across a stack of those. On their end, G2A is offering a middle point solution by suggesting a tool which will enable developers to disallow resale of codes that are review samples, freebies or add-ons to other products - this way codes that were obtained "for free" cannot be resold. The credit card fraud is a problem that they virtually cannot tackle as the operating storefront here is the primary, not the secondary store - it's something PSN, XBL, Steam, Origin etc. need to tackle. In the absence of G2A the exact same codes would be sold on eBay, Gumtree or private forums, this is not G2A's fault and not within their ability to fix. I personally have stacks of codes that I could theoretically sell, but don't because it's scummy to sell something that I obtained for free in my line of work (in fact, it would be considered profiteering), but I can't expect everyone to uphold the same moral standard. It's not that I'm lumping you in with one side, you seem erudite enough to understand that the situation is a little bit more nuanced, but you did seem to paint G2A as a villain here when they're clearly not one - they verify if the code is valid at the point of resale, that's the best they can do as far as I'm concerned. They're also trying to outstretched their hand to the developers, even if Mr.Rose's demands are somewhat outrageous. I don't think he's in any way entitled to interfere with their business and his actions are very clearly disrupting it, hence the attempts at mediation by G2A. I can't help but think that he's motivated by self-interest, in spite of what he's saying publicly, and I'm pretty good at spotting a scam when I see one. I imagine the sales of his games have skyrocketed since he spun this controversy, although I would have to verify that before stating that as fact.

Anywho, games for $20 or less - how about free? Apex Legends is a title I've sunk an inordinate amount of time into and can recommend it to anyone who likes high pressure team shooters. Say what you will about Battle Royal games, Alex does it right and feels pretty unique, blending mechanics known from Titanfall or Mirror's Edge with a competitive squad-based gadget mechanics of Rainbow 6. Give it a go, it's good stuff.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 12, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> I'll raise you to a DS Lite - you can get them for pennies these days and they'll give you access to the tremendous library of GBA and DS games, it's one of the best, if not the quintessential portable to own with a wealth of retail games and homebrew, I can't recommend it enough.


They cost a bit more than 20 around here (and more than triple of that after you add a quality DS flashcard and an ezflash 3in1) but in fact I bought one a year and something ago, and fully agree it's hard to beat on games+toys+media-for-your-buck ratio


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jul 12, 2019)

You might be able to find Persona 4 Golden for $20.


----------



## Another World (Jul 12, 2019)

I'm mostly doing Fortnite these days, so 1 back bling? lol.

$20 would get me a RP0, which is an interesting concept if you have access to the ROMs.

-another world


----------



## TehCupcakes (Jul 12, 2019)

Alright, I'll try to name some that haven't been mentioned yet.

As far as *sandbox crafting games *goes, *Terraria *can't be beat. Although I assume pretty much everyone who is a fan of the genre has played it by now, if you haven't you really need to. Minecraft is the usual go-to people mention, but Terraria is much closer to one-size-fits-all. _(_*_Note: console controls are awkward... PC highly recommended.)
_
Another one of my favorite genres is *rhythm games*, and there are a lot of neat games you can get for cheap in this niche. *SUPERBEAT: XONiC* is one of my favorites in recent years. It's pretty much a no-frills arcade-style music game that is simple to pick up... But insanely difficult to master. If your like to 100% every game, Superbeat: Xonic is one of those where you might just have to give up; I spent 100+ hours and I'm nowhere near good enough to beat a some of the harder challenges.

And while I'm on the topic of rhythm games, I have to mention *Crypt of the Necrodancer*._ (Or Cadence of Hyrule, if you're a Switch person and into Zelda. I haven't played this yet, but it certainly piques my interest!) _It's one of those weird games that blends genres on an unexpected and delightful way. At its core, it's more like a turn-based dungeon-crawler... But with the caveat that you must make your moves on beat! This forces you to think on your feet and keeps the tempo up, so you never get bored with analysis-paralysis. Some people might find the rhythm mechanic to it unnecessary, but for me it adds value in giving the game a unique feel.


----------



## medoli900 (Jul 13, 2019)

Some song on Project Diva: Future Tone, I guess.

Or a used copy of FF Theatrhythm: Curtain Calls.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TehCupcakes said:


> Another one of my favorite genres is *rhythm games*, and there are a lot of neat games you can get for cheap in this niche. *SUPERBEAT: XONiC* is one of my favorites in recent years. It's pretty much a no-frills arcade-style music game that is simple to pick up... But insanely difficult to master. If your like to 100% every game, Superbeat: Xonic is one of those where you might just have to give up; I spent 100+ hours and I'm nowhere near good enough to beat a some of the harder challenges.


I like Superbeat Xonic, but it cost more than 20$


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Jul 13, 2019)

Shantae Half Genie Hero Ultimate Edition...is 20.45 on ebay....
can i cheat and throw 45 cents 

Because then I can say that 20 dollars would keep me busy with a heck of a game for a while XD


----------



## NutymcNuty (Jul 13, 2019)

all the sports games I can imagine.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 13, 2019)

I sense $20 might have been too easy here. You can try further restrictions if you like.

Anyway some nice suggestions thus far. Seems some indy devs did things I missed in styles I like.


----------



## DS1 (Jul 13, 2019)

Wait a few (like 2) years and you can get pretty much any fighting game for $20 (sometimes cheaper online).


----------



## Tac 21 (Jul 13, 2019)

emulators and roms- I love experiencing the past on modern consoles


especially hacked takes of games... mega man X3 Zero Project, Metroid mods and Pokemon prism to name afew


----------



## Tanro (Jul 14, 2019)

swabbo said:


>





Im sorry but this is just bullshit. I've sold a bunch of keys on G2A and never stolen anyone's credit card info. I always used to sell my free games that came with graphics on their because I either already had them, or didn't want them by the time were free with a graphics card, yet still full price in most cases. 

Anytime I get a steam key for a game I could give 2 shits about, or already have it goes on g2a. 

Yeah I bet there is a lot of arbitrage going on their, and a fair of amount of stolen credit cards used to buy keys to sell. But its no different than any other online market place. 

If I lived in a country where I could buy cd keys for less than G2A market place prices, then I would do that exclusivly. Easy way to make money. There is no reason why a cd key should be cheaper just based off where you live. Either the game should be cheap enough that everyone who wants to pay for it does, or the game should be at a price where it is profitable based off who can pay for it.  But thinking that resellers are evil is just beyond stupid.


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Jul 14, 2019)

Tanro said:


> Im sorry but this is just bullshit. I've sold a bunch of keys on G2A and never stolen anyone's credit card info. I always used to sell my free games that came with graphics on their because I either already had them, or didn't want them by the time were free with a graphics card, yet still full price in most cases.
> 
> Anytime I get a steam key for a game I could give 2 shits about, or already have it goes on g2a.
> 
> ...


You sound like an ignorant boy taking offense at something not assaulting you directly.
If you haven't stolen any credit cards, great.  Good on you.  Any of the criticism levelled doesn't apply to you.  The video isn't calling all resellers criminals, it is saying that G2A is allegedly doing business in bad faith.  You are not the marketplace, you are the seller at the marketplace.



> There is no reason why a cd key should be cheaper just based off where you live. Either the game should be cheap enough that everyone who wants to pay for it does, or the game should be at a price where it is profitable based off who can pay for it.


You seem to not understand why regional pricing exists, or is important.  Regional pricing exists purely for the reason to make games affordable across different markets, while still being profitable for the seller; it minimizes risk and allows competition all while giving flexibility to account for regional laws.  The average pay in India is less than in the US, and they have less expendable income as a result.  To ask them to pay $60 USD for a game is foolish and the games would simply not sell.  The solution?  Make the game cheaper in India.  The "One price fits all" mentality does not work.  Regional pricing exists in every market for a reason.

Back to being on topic after seeing such naivety:

I would argue that Guacamelee is a better designed MetroidVania than Bloodstained RotN.  Actual depth in combat instead of endless grinding.  Upgrades that are actually useful in combat (sans pollo) and overall a tightly integrated game.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/275390/Guacamelee_Super_Turbo_Championship_Edition/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/534550/Guacamelee_2/?curator_clanid=6863330


----------



## Tanro (Jul 14, 2019)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> You seem to not understand why regional pricing exists, or is important.  Regional pricing exists purely for the reason to make games affordable across different markets, while still being profitable for the seller; it minimizes risk and allows competition all while giving flexibility to account for regional laws.  The average pay in India is less than in the US, and they have less expendable income as a result.  To ask them to pay $60 USD for a game is foolish and the games would simply not sell.  The solution?  Make the game cheaper in India.  The "One price fits all" mentality does not work.  Regional pricing exists in every market for a reason.



 You fail to grasp the concept of open markets. Regional pricing is stupid, the market determines what products are worth. Either the game is worth 60$ everywhere, or its not worth 60$. One Price never fits all. I can go sam's and get 200 rolls of toilet paper for way cheaper than I can get on amazon, but maybe I don't wanna put on pants so I order toilet paper on amazon. Its on my door step in 2 days. 

But hell walmart has these LED light bulbs on sale for .75 cents because no one is buying them locally. So I buy them, and sell them online for 27$ because someone is willing to pay that for them. 

So you can either have regional pricing, or you can bitch about the fact that people are reselling keys, but not both. Thats just how economics works. Its the most fundamental thing about making profit. Buy low, sell for higher.


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Jul 14, 2019)

Tanro said:


> You fail to grasp the concept of open markets. Regional pricing is stupid, the market determines what products are worth. Either the game is worth 60$ everywhere, or its not worth 60$. One Price never fits all. I can go sam's and get 200 rolls of toilet paper for way cheaper than I can get on amazon, but maybe I don't wanna put on pants so I order toilet paper on amazon. Its on my door step in 2 days.
> 
> But hell walmart has these LED light bulbs on sale for .75 cents because no one is buying them locally. So I buy them, and sell them online for 27$ because someone is willing to pay that for them.
> 
> So you can either have regional pricing, or you can bitch about the fact that people are reselling keys, but not both. Thats just how economics works. Its the most fundamental thing about making profit. Buy low, sell for higher.


No one is arguing against the ability to resell goods.  _*Literally no one.*_ 
The criticism is against the marketplace owner.  Stop taking criticisms against your personal marketplace of choice as criticisms against you.  You are strawmanning the video to be about you when it most clearly is not.  It benefits no one.

And again you fail to understand that open markets work in tandem with regional pricing.  That's why DRM is important. 

Staying on topic:
Hob was a nice little adventure game.  It had a few flaws but was overall enjoyable.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/404680/Hob/


----------



## AiP24 (Jul 14, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> So... You basically recommend a game that you don't recommend?


Exactly. Well, kind of I hate it but I'm sure someone likes kinky, over complex games, so yeah


----------



## Catastrophic (Jul 15, 2019)

I could get like 2 copies of Hollow Knight. 60 dollar games are hardly worth it anymore to me.


----------

